# Track day: Take out the spare or leave it?



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Just thinking about when at a driving school...

If you take your spare tire and wheel out of the back of the car, you can probably make the car around 50 pounds lighter. And lighter is great for better responsiveness, handling, etc. when at the track. Some people think that saving 50 pounds is a big deal. But it also will change the weight distribution of the car, then providing a heavier front and a lighter rear (percent wise). So is it a good idea to take the spare out when at the track?


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Woops. I just read this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11659

Still, any further thoughts on the matter might be interesting.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Did you say, "Driving School"?

If you are a student in driving school, I doubt you could possibliy notice if the tire was in or out. I never took my tire out for driving school and no longer remove it for autocross.

I have found that many other factors slow me down a lot more than my spare tire. I say, don't bother.


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

My car was corner balanced withOUT the spare tire so I don't run my spare at the track. In fact, I don't even run with my spare on the street :angel:


----------

